# (A) Levelstoppgilde "Timerunners"-Dun Morogh



## Kronval (1. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Unsere Levelstoppgilde sucht noch Verstärkung für kommende Aufgaben. 

Wir suchen Spieler, welche die Welt von WoW, Content für Content gemeinsam durchspielen möchten.
Vielleicht bekommen wir es ja hin, einen Hauch von Classic-Zeiten zu spüren.

Ob alter Hase, Neuling, Feierabendspieler, Dauerzocker... jeder der auf dieses Projekt Lust hat ist Willkommen.

Hinzu kommt, dass wir eine etwas andere Art von Levelstoppgilde sind, wie ihr aus unseren Gildenregeln ersehen könnt.
Das Levelstoppprojekt ist bei uns zwar der ausschlaggebende Punkt gewesen, doch sind wir auch im aktuellen Content unterwegs
um die Gemeinschaft und das Zusammenspiel zu fördern. Wir gehen alles etwas ruhiger und gelassener an, somit muss sich
niemand sorgen machen, dass er den Anschluß verpasst. Zur Zeit steht unsere Levelstoppabteilung noch bei Stufe 60 und
braucht Verstärkung.

Sollte ich dein Interesse geweckt haben, dann mach dich auf unserer HP mit der Gildensatzung vertraut.
Wenn du mit dieser Einverstanden bist, dann kannst du dich gerne berwerben.

www.wowgilden.net/Timerunners

***UPDATE***
Seit dem 29.04.14 sind wir nun eine Ü20 Gilde und starten am 01.05. per Gildenevent nach BC. Seid jetzt dabei!!!
Wir freuen uns auf euch.


----------



## Stardevil_ (29. April 2014)

Ist für mich bisher die Gilde mit dem besten Gemeinschaftsgefühl .
Es macht riesig Spass hier zu spielen, gemeinsam Inis und Raid zu gehen. Kann jedem nur empfehlen, der eine Erwachsenengilde sucht, sich hier zu bewerben. 
Auch wenn unser Levelstop derzeit auf Level 60 ist, lohnt es sich alle mal hier neu anzufangen, da der Stop auf 60 auch noch einige Zeit andauern kann und das Leveln recht schnell geht  .


----------



## Yaka (19. Mai 2014)

*Aktuell : Die Timerunners suchen Verstärkung für den BC Content*


----------



## Yaka (27. Mai 2014)

Wenn du ...

- Lust hast mit uns die Scherbenwelt unsicher zu machen
- keinen Bock hast alleine zu spielen
- BC raiden möchtest und deinen 90er aber ebenfalls spielen möchtest
- wenn du über 20 jahre bist
- eine familiäre stressfreie Gilde suchst
- WoW Anfänger bist und Anschluß in die Gemeinschaft suchst
- ein "alter Hase" bist
- ein teamplayer bist und spaß verstehst

...dann schau doch auf unserer HP vorbei:


www.wowgilden.net/timerunners


oder melde dich ingame bei uns!


Gilde: Timerunners
Server: Dun Morogh
Fraktion: Allianz
Aktueller Stop: Stufe 70 (BC - Scherbenwelt)


Es freuen sich auf weitere Mitstreiter

Yakatamy und alle Timerunners


----------



## Stardevil_ (30. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
wir sind immer noch im Level 70 Content und es lohnt sich bei uns einzusteigen !


----------



## Stardevil_ (17. August 2014)

Wir suchen noch Mitstreiter um die restlichen BC-Raids zu stemmen.

Auch wenn du keinen 70er Char hast. lohnt es sich hier bei uns mitzumachen.
Besonders wenn du ein angehmes, ruhiges Miteinander im Spiel suchst.

Schau einfach mal hier rein

www.wowgilden.net/timerunners


Wir freuen uns auf dich!

Die Timerunners


----------



## Stardevil_ (26. August 2014)

/push


----------

